# ISO - help w/Crab cakes



## jerseyjay14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Love crabcakes... never made them.  i have a bunch of recipes, looking more for help with the best ways to cook them...

from what ive got it seems saute + oven(12 minutes) seems to be the most popular.  

Another issue is texture, ive read that the cakes should be just solid enough that they dont fall apart.  Also, any suggestions on a mold?  in the Pro Chef book the cakes are perfect mini hockey puck shapes... i'd like to achieve this, but dont have anything in my tupperware bin that fits the bill?


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahh man.  My DW makes The Best crab cakes.  I'll try to find the reipe for you.  Has red bell pepper in it.  We just sautee in a fry pan until they "look" done.  Topped with homemade tartar sauce (drool).


----------



## bowlingshirt (Mar 10, 2008)

jerseyjay14 said:


> Also, any suggestions on a mold? in the Pro Chef book the cakes are perfect mini hockey puck shapes... i'd like to achieve this, but dont have anything in my tupperware bin that fits the bill?


 
egg rings..........


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

biscuit cutter


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

And when you are ready to turn them, turn them carefully and ONLY once, using your spatula and other hand to hold them while turning.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the tips guys.... ill take a trip to the store and see what they have for molds using those suggestions...


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't really find the molds necessary, but to each his own.  For certain things, I'll even use a tin can with both ends cut off.  I browse the canned food section for good, cheap candidates.  lol

Definately use lump and be careful not to break it apart while mixing.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I don't really find the molds necessary, but to each his own.  For certain things, I'll even use a tin can with both ends cut off.  I browse the canned food section for good, cheap candidates.



you're right, empty tuna cans with both ends cut off will provide the same excellent molding result.  I've found that an empty can with one end cut off is almost exactly a 1-cup measure.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I don't really find the molds necessary, but to each his own.  For certain things, I'll even use a tin can with both ends cut off.  I browse the canned food section for good, cheap candidates.  lol
> 
> Definately use lump and *be careful not to break it apart while mixing*.



break what apart?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

jerseyjay14 said:


> break what apart?



Lump crab meat comes in lumps - it's those lumps you want to sort of squish a bit between your thumb and forefinger to feel for and remove any cartilage, but, keep them in those lumps as much as possible.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the help guys.  Here is the finished product... they came out great.  just sturdy enough not to fall apart.  topped with some red pepper marmalade:


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks delish!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

JJ, those cakes look divine! I always admire your presentation, too. So elegant. I wish I had a "scratch and taste" monitor!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> JJ, those cakes look divine! I always admire your presentation, too. So elegant. I wish I had a "scratch and taste" monitor!



thanks!!!

 presentation is always important in my mind


----------



## Turando (Mar 12, 2008)

jersey they look nice  Do you have the recipe online for it?


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh yum ... I'm watching this thread for tips and tricks (and someone promised a recipe).  Crabcakes rank right up there with chocolate in my book.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 12, 2008)

I make mine like  I would a hamburger patty--hand molded.. 

You could use a Tupperware hamburger press..


----------



## *amy* (Mar 12, 2008)

Jay, your crab cakes look delish. I always shape/form them as I would burger patties - no rings. The trick?, for me, is to get as much of the taste of the crab as possible, i.e. not too much egg or crumbs -- just enough to bind the crab cakes together. There are so many ways to go with 'em i.e. - sometimes I add potatoes & chopped artichokes or diced avacado to the mix, or a different dressing like remoulade or peanut sauce. Crab cakes Rock! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Mar 12, 2008)

Turando said:


> jersey they look nice  Do you have the recipe online for it?



here you go:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/crab-cakes-tnt-44172.html#post565888


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Mar 12, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Jay, your crab cakes look delish. I always shape/form them as I would burger patties - no rings. The trick?, for me, is to get as much of the taste of the crab as possible, i.e. not too much egg or crumbs -- just enough to bind the crab cakes together. There are so many ways to go with 'em i.e. - sometimes I add potatoes & chopped artichokes or diced avacado to the mix, or a different dressing like remoulade or peanut sauce. Crab cakes Rock! Thanks for sharing the pic.



thanks for the suggestions... im DEFINETLY going to try the avocado in there next time.

I also didnt go heavy on egg or crubs.  1 beaten egg and 3 oz of cracker crumbs.  the cakes were very crab heavy.  id also suggest against using ANY salt.  as these can be very easy to overseason


----------



## auntdot (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi jj, usually we make ours, and we are in blue crab country, with very little binder.

But there are other recipes that add a bit more stuff, seems you are interested in the avocado, and they also taste great.  OK, they are not the crab cake purist's version, but they are tasty.


----------

